# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 06.04.2010 - 07.04.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.hx -> c:\windows\system32\netprotdrvssBackdoor.Win32.Buterat.hx -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dllHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\cidrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\docume~1\pokemon\locals~1\temp\960.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\cidrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gpqjznz.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3548, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.MPR.bn -> c:\program files\multi password recovery\mpr.exe.bak ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aaos -> c:\windows\system32\umdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aaos -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8952429016-0788414204-724593319-4086\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aaos -> c:\windows\system32\14.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aaos -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5149621777-2644348107-352045798-1789\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aaos -> c:\windows\system32\60.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aaos -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3987599241-5096810579-996307315-5896\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.11256, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APED, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.okt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9806539025-1800838746-357574559-8702\windll4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.688, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.24, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Rootkit.Win32.Bubnix.k -> \virusinfo_jeganiy.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Nixoa.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Papapa.fm -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.6532, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!h, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Papapa.fm -> e:\windows\system32\m84sys.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.6532, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!h, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.chji -> \actxprxy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.8665, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1167812, NOD32: Win32/Hetuph.A virus, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-JQ [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvlw -> c:\windows\system32\8966b654.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64715 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.dlf -> e:\windows\system32\m84dll.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.641 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aojx -> c:\documents and settings\alexander\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\syspck32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aojz -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6760, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3594795, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.VB.adtv -> c:\windows\system32\wlcomn.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.11477, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.VB.Krypt.10, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.adtv -> c:\windows\wlcomn.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.11477, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.VB.Krypt.10, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.iw -> c:\windows\system32\msvmcls64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19845, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.AV, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.iw -> c:\windows\system32\msvmcls64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19845, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.AV, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.iw -> c:\docume~1\pokemon\locals~1\temp\801.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19845, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.AV, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.iw -> c:\docume~1\pokemon\locals~1\temp\880.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19845, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.AV, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.tc -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aaft -> c:\system volume information\_restore{247a776f-6e9b-47c0-941a-a372e8593538}\rp1\a0008246.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2697, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Agent.NXS, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KR [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

